# New ruu?



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm kinda interested in a link to the unrooted unmodified open mobile sense 3 ruu. Any help?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.filefactory.com/f/c8e2d3df241214b3/

It's in this folder...


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

This? 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/15813-New-RUU's-?#entry405080

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Didn't people have problems running the unmodified version of this?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Didn't people have problems running the unmodified version of this?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yes. The unmodified doesn't allow root and will lock the bootloader too.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> Yes. The unmodified doesn't allow root and will lock the bootloader too.


 this is true but fortunately the reason I want it is to modify it myself


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> http://www.filefacto...e2d3df241214b3/
> 
> It's in this folder...


I keep getting a 403 error on this link. Anyone else got a working link for this?


----------

